#  > Islam >  > Islam & Seksualiteit >  Wat is het saai hier zeg.

## Isch

---

----------


## Rourchid

'seksualiteit kan een gebed zijn zoals moederschap een hel, dat hangt af van de morele intentie die degene die handelt heeft'
p. 30 Westerse moslims en de toekomst van de islam, Tariq Ramadan

----------


## Germen Roding

> 'seksualiteit kan een gebed zijn zoals moederschap een hel, dat hangt af van de morele intentie die degene die handelt heeft'
> p. 30 Westerse moslims en de toekomst van de islam, Tariq Ramadan


Zelfs seks met een krijgsgevangen ongelovige vrouw, nietwaar Rourchid?

----------


## Rourchid

> Zelfs seks met een krijgsgevangen ongelovige vrouw, nietwaar Rourchid?


 :slapen:

----------


## sansalido

kijk dan je moet jus aan je leven geven 
maak t spannender
k kan je tips geveh

----------


## Rourchid

> kijk dan je moet jus aan je leven geven 
> maak t spannender
> k kan je tips geveh


Duits idealisme: om te voorkomen dat de eerste keer (vrijen) een afknapper wordt, spring je met z'n tweetjes in een diep ravijn.

----------


## Serieuse_riffia

ik vind die wel goed.. hahah 
mooi verwoord.. echte liefde
Duits idealisme: om te voorkomen dat de eerste keer (vrijen) een afknapper wordt, spring je met z'n tweetjes in een diep ravijn.

----------


## Attitude

Het thema liefdesdood is manifest aanwezig in een episode van de Britse serie Silent Witness (Seizoen 18, Fallen Angels)
Velen hebben door deze episode kennis kunnen maken met Retrograde van James Blake.

----------


## BlackBox

.

----------

